# Finishing Genesis pen blanks



## jedgerton (Jul 2, 2011)

Does anyone know the recommended finish for the Genesis blanks sold by Woodturningz?  Part of the blank is PR but the other is only named as an "organic" material.  Here is a link to the blanks:

http://woodturningz.com/Genesis_Pen_Blanks.aspx

John


----------



## renowb (Jul 2, 2011)

I just made a pen with this blank. I finished it the usual way, mm and polish. Afterwards, I noticed it looked like a crackle effect on the finish. Didn't really like it so I did a CA finish for a smoother finish. Depends on what you like.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 2, 2011)

So is anyone else thinking that the "mold" is cardboard?


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jul 2, 2011)

It does make a really neat effect! I hadn't seen those before.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 2, 2011)

If one of the materials is Organic (and this covers a lot of stuff) them I would venture that you would need to seal it with CA or your preferred finish, (in case you are one that uses a friction finish)


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 2, 2011)

I checked with Ryan at Woodturningz.  No finish is necessary but since there may be ridges on the surface, it may be desired.


----------



## renowb (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, that is the results I got, a crackle type effect. IMHO, I just did not like it so I did a ca on it. It's a beautiful blank.




jedgerton said:


> I checked with Ryan at Woodturningz. No finish is necessary but since there may be ridges on the surface, it may be desired.


----------

